# Pope Update



## redline1968 (Sep 14, 2016)

Well I got a few things worked out but still a few things to do.  She polished up nicely showing All Original paint.  I hated to trim the rear fender but it was mostly rust in the rear. I put on a teens pull back bars correct for the period.  I up a set of heavy duty 28 rims and repop tyres. The rims are for a motorized bikes a heavy service bikes next, I fixed the throttle bracket. Now the is bike up for fine adjusting and truing.  Here are some update pics. Thanks to the cabers who helped me with this project with pics , info and parts.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 15, 2016)

way Kool.


----------



## Whizzerick (Sep 15, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks it really turned out better than I thought. I feel it represents a patina restso  with 90 percent correct parts bike.  I'll be showing it at iron ranch sat. Hopefully find some parts for other projects or a new toy...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 15, 2016)

That is bad ass! I want to see the YouTube video of you riding it. V/r Shawn


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 15, 2016)

Thanks what's a u-tube? Lol.... getting too old for u tube but the ride would be one hell of a good time will post when that happens. Much more things to do.


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 21, 2016)

cool bike mark!


----------



## VDub Will (Sep 21, 2016)

That is way cool!! If it's ever for sale I would love to know.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you.. it's a keeper.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 23, 2016)

I hope that a woman is hanging around you whispering that perseverance and mechanical talent is a real turn on for her.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 3, 2016)

reel nic super job done on it ,i like it alot!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks Larry its was fun and still a challenge to finish it right. It's a Spring time project. I hope to get it running by then.


----------

